
Lessons Learned for Project Managers - skilled
https://llis.nasa.gov/lesson/1956
======
wmu
That's a super-cool list! Some points are generic, some very NASA-centric.
Nonetheless, all worth to read.

To wheat your appetite: "One must pay attention to workaholics. If they get
going in the wrong direction, they can do a lot of damage in a short time.";
or "Abbreviations are getting to be a pain. [...] Use them sparingly in
presentations unless your objective is to confuse."; "The project manager who
is the smartest man on his project has done a lousy job of recruitment."

